# are philodendron safe for darts



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Simple question, but need quick response so I know if I could put these in some temporary containers for some covering. Does anyone use them? Thanks


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Somebody, anybody, please.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Without a doubt, yes. Philos are found throughout much of the neotropics. The only problem you might run into is that most species get too large for a standard vivarium.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Cool. Thanks for replying. My mom was saying they are poisonous to people and cats or something like that. Can you compare them with pothos, or are they the same thing?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

They are poisonous to dogs.

Luke


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

There are so many different species that it is hard to say. Many are vining with air roots. I have some planted and have never had any problems. None of your frogs will be eating the plants. I have also seen many institutions using large philodendrons in their above average size enclosures.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

All philodendron species are posionous to people, and especially dogs and cats. But they won't do anything to you unless you eat them. Dart frogs won't be eating the plants, so they are perfectly safe. But they do get a little large.

BTW, pothos is toxic too. Don't let your cats/dogs munch on it either.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Q: If pathos are toxic, why do people use them with their tadpole rearing containers (including myself). I know they mainly serve as security, especially when raising tads in groups, and I also know that the algae that is most likely growing on the patho's quickly developing roots serve as a natural food for the tads, but wouldn't it be possible for a tadpole to nibble on a leave?

Thanks for helping me understand,


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

how do you think the frogs are toxic in the wild? from the alkaloidal toxins produced by plants that bugs eat that the frogs eat, possibly pothos. I may be wrong, so someone studying this type of thing can correct me, but I am on the right track I think,

Ed


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Phils and Pothos contain crystals of insoluble calcium oxalate that are found as needles that can penetrate the skin and mouth causing discomfort, swelling, etc. upon ingestion. The negative impact this can have on the airways of animals that ingest the leaves is pretty obvious. However, as noted, your dart frogs won't be munching on them.

My auratus and azureus are in terrariums with philodendron for a few months now (the auratus since Oct 04) with no apparent ill effects. While the azureus aren't much for climbing, the auratus climb all over them and like to sleep on their leaves at night.

I can't speak to the impact on tadpoles nibbling on them.

Elmo


----------



## MrMycetes (Nov 9, 2014)

I bit into the leaf of Alocasia amazonica 'Poly' once, set it down on the table, and thirty seconds later quickly realize my mistake as a line of burning pain shot across my mouth, into my gums and lips, and down my throat. My friend gave me some tea, as you can dissolve the calcium oxalate with acidic liquids. After pouring said tea in my mouth, I realized he had just taken it off the pot, which actually didn't hurt as much as the calcium oxalate. The pain lingered for three days, and I learned not to put any uncooked aroid in my mouth again.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

10 years later....


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

Its OK, it was worth reviving just to hear the "burning mouth" story.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Note to self... don' eat alocasias


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Same thing happened to my wife when she bit into a calla leaf when she was younger.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

TheCoon said:


> 10 years later....


Hey, I actually think it's cool that older threads get revived every so often. It means the search feature is being used.

Hehe, thats a funny story. Well for us at least. Probably not so fun for you at the time...

-Josiah


----------



## MrMycetes (Nov 9, 2014)

It was an interesting night. I'm partially glad I got to experience first-hand the horrifying abilities of Alocasia. My friend told me the story of how he heard cooking the tuber of Alocasia maccrorhizae would dissolve the Calcium Oxalate, rendering it edible. However, you're supposed to boil them for a long time, and he fried pieces, like potato chips. He realized his mistake after eating several pieces, and apparently he couldn't talk straight for a month afterward. SO, don't eat Aroids.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I ate (or chewed rather) a piece of _Z. zamiculcas_ stem once back when I was 16 or so. My friend (no idea why he had it) said it was "space cucumber" and me thinking it was mescaline cacti immediately took it out of his hand and started chewing it. It took about 10 seconds then I got a horrible burning/stinging sensation in my mouth and throat. It was how I imagine chewing jellyfish and broken glass feeling like

It gradually got worse for about 15 minutes and lasted for about 1 hour before it started to get better. 4-5 hours later I was pretty much back to normal.

The lesson here kids, don't eat stuff if you're not sure what it is


----------

